# Any birds gobbling



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

By chance , has anyone been out listening in the mornings yet ???? This warm weather should have them going pretty good .


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Can't comment on that but did see a group still flocked up driving yesterday. Saw at least 3 jakes as they crossed the road guessing 15 to 20 birds total. Did see one bird in strut. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

They are going pretty hard here. Last week I heard 3 different groups going at it while still on roost. I am seeing gobblers strutting with hens daily now.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

there in full swing last 3 day i have been out there breading up a storm


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

They were on fire this morning down in Vinton County, probably heard 4-5 different birds. We had one gobbling until 10:30 near us while doing some surveys so we tried some calling just w/ our mouth and sure enough we got him within 75 yards of us. We could hear a hen with him so, we were pretty sure she took him elsewhere.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

My buddy text me this morning telling me they were firing away today when he left for work . Havent actually been out yet to listen myself . Probably head out in the next couple weekends to listen and do some scouting .


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I have seen pics of them breeding already..


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Went fishing this morning at the local metro park lake and there were 3 large toms going crazy, got within 30 yards. Can't wait to hit the woods!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Their gobbling away in northeast ohio. And by the looks of it it's gonna look like mid May on the opener with this weather


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

N.E. N.Canton, 3/29, in the driveway 40' from the garage door. Gobbling with the daughter chasing them away, I don't know why they scare her. I should just give her the shotgun and say go get dinner.


----------

